# Miralax generic that works



## Stacey0731 (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi! I have severe constipation due to a extra long twisted colon. I have tried everything except Miralax which I started a few days ago. It's working great. In the past I had tried Glycolax because the Miralax dosage I needed was cost prohibitive and still is. Glycolax caused me to have small accidents that I wasn't even aware of until I went to the restroom at work. Does anyone know a generic that works like the brand name Miralax? Boy, do I wish Miralax was still prescription only. Thanks in advance for any help you can give me.Stacey


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi Stacey. cvs drugstores sell their generic form of miralax. i personally haven't tried it because miralax didn't work for me but i seem to remember someone on the board said that purelax worked just fine for them.if there isn't a cvs in your area you can go to cvs.com and search purelax. they have different sizes available. 17.9 oz purelax is $17.99. http://www.cvs.com


----------

